# Diploma about smartphones?



## smartphony (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello.

Does anyone know some good topic for diploma about smartphones? I would like to write about them but I don't know about what? I just don't want to do some programming for smartphones.

I have to say also that my diploma need to have some practical part. With "practical part" I mean to do something alone. It could be some survey or something else. And this practical part must be useful for someone (for example company).

Thank you I would be very grateful if you can help me.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Haven't you already asked this?

http://forums.techguy.org/random-discussion/1064500-topic-diploma-please-help.html

The thread is still open. No need to open another one.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Closing duplicate.


----------

